# "I can't believe you did that!" stories



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

One of our outdoor goat toys is an old picnic table. On sunny days it, along with the numerous rock structures, is a popular lay-upon. A couple of days ago, I was sitting at the picnic table petting Norway and her 2 months old girls Stavanger and Tananger who were all standing on the table. Yoho, a 2 month old buckling, seeing the opportunity for free pets, jumped onto the picnic table and squeezed between the two little girls. Norway, who was standing beside the three kids, swung her head around, grabbed one of Yoho's ears and flung him off the table. He sailed about two yards and though he initially landed on his feet, he did go for quite a tumble. "I can't believe you did that!" I said out loud to Norway who was already nudging my hand for more face scratching. Yoho, seeming no worse for his aeronautic experience, was right back up on the table, though out of reach of Norway's lips.

Please share any of your goat stories which might have made you say "I can't believe you did that!"


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I have one with Bonnie, when she was about 3 months old, we had her and Possum Peen in a kids tub with a fence on it. Bonnie is a runt pygmy, so she would see Clyde run and jump on things and he did it pretty effortlessly. Poor root, though has short legs and let's face it she's a hefty lil Geught. So she began to run around the building we had them in, after two laps, she hit the ramp jumped on me, then to my wife, table, can of food and then on top of all the shelves, slid and stopped, shook her tail and laid down.
LOL I was like...wow I need to read more on Goats lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh poor baby! They can be so mean at times. My alpine is a mean ear puller and has done the same thing.
Most of the “I can’t believe YOU did that” I’m talking to myself lol like when I gave a little buck kid a 1/2cc of oxytocin instead of bose. Or when I dropped a syringe of banamine and tried to catch it with my arm and gave myself 1cc (I don’t recommend anyone taking it it’s not fun lol)
With the goats it’s more HOW did you do that :eye roll: like when I I put ties out for the goats to play on and a kid got stuck inside. Or my daughters doe that got stuck between the belly pan and the tracks of my dads D8. Last year it was a kid that got stuck between 2 big rocks. Took me half a hour and crossing my fingers I didn’t kill him to get him out. I’m 34 and have some beautiful grey hairs coming in lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Goats and Kids will do it.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> slid and stopped, shook her tail and laid down.


Well sure. That must have been exhausting. Probably surprised herself as much as you.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> tried to catch it with my arm and gave myself 1cc


Ouch. With needles, as with knives and chainsaws, it is best to leave the juggling to trained professionals.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sinatra, avatar goat, tethered outside fence, jumped in. Came by later he was outside again.lol I haeard goat screaming and he had his hoof hung in fence from jumping in again. #*x%=


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

From my blog... let's see if the photos will copy/paste.

Finn is flashy, athletic, and a major go-getter, but unfortunately he knows it and he has an alarming tendency to show off in dangerous places. Take this precipice as an example.









This pinnacle was near the bottom of a steep boulder field which we had to scoot down on our bottoms. We had to go one at a time and keep our goats closely leashed to avoid rolling rocks down on each other. Phil and Finn reached the bottom and Phil let go of Finn to let him find his own way down the last bit. Instead, Finn took a detour so he could pose regally on a rock outcropping. Then he wouldn't come down! I suppose he wanted everyone to take as many photos as possible. He stood there a long time while our friend Kate scooted down the boulder slide behind him. Apparently Finn was so busy posing and taking in the view that he didn't notice Kate until she was right behind him. He caught sight of the legless Kate-monster slithering down the slope, panicked, and instantly took flight-literally. He sailed off the front of the outcropping, which is a sheer drop of about fifteen feet onto a very steep boulder slide. With the steepness of the landing and the weight of his packs, Finn's hind end very nearly overtook his front end and he came terrifyingly close to somersaulting head-over-heels down the mountainside. Yet somehow Finn landed it without flipping or catching a foot between boulders. He skipped on down the trail like it was nothing, but I'm pretty sure I have more gray hairs now than I did before that hike!









"Hey guys... Hold my beer!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg: Wow :imok:


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Damfino, what beautiful pictures! And what an alarming story. Can you give us a hint as to location?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think I have one.
In the beginning I had a Nubian mix doe that was due to kid soon. I also had a Nubian buck they were both around 1 1/2 old at the time. They had this thing they liked doing. They would break into the feed shed and try to get into the barrel of feed. However it was latched down so they never were able to get in. Well one day the barrel was empty and I left the lid off so it could be refilled. They broke in and climbed into the barrel.I came out to see my doe's hind legs hanging out of the barrel. I don't know how but the barrel was still upright so she was upside down. I quickly pulled her out and made sure she wasn't having heat stroke and was okay. She was fine but then I heard that low moan that you hear when a goat is dying. I ran back to the barrel to find the buck. He had been under the doe upside down and very hot. I pulled him out and he was stiff, sweaty, And didn't look like he was going to make it.
After I long day the buck was up walking around eating and drinking. I looked at the doe and was like "I can believe you did that to your husband!" 
I now never leave the barrel open!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Damfino those pictures are gorgeous, he is a beautiful goat, those pics belong in magazines! Of course my heart would have skipped a beat, and I would have been begging and pleading to get down off that ledge lol

I am always telling our goats 'I can't believe you did that.' I think it's a daily occurrence between being silly, too smart for their own good, being naughty or just being mean.
Around a week ago we were out doing some work in the barn area, and the 3 Dec kids (Boer) were locked inside so they could eat. Usually they go in/out of the creep feeder as they want, but didn't want them running around the barn. The smaller doe must have climbed on top of the dog house we have in there, jumped on the wall and into the middle stall and jumped out. Not once, but 3 times lol. What a stinker! They are used to being in there, so I think she was just showing off!

Yesterday, 2 pregnant does came on the porch when I was cooking dinner on the grill, they were looking for treats. So I went in to get some crackers so my daughter could feed them. Afterward, one of them stopped by the steps to go down, she randomly let out a cough, and shot pee about 5' away lol!! OMGoodness that was so funny! She looked back at me laughing, then left the porch to follow my daughter with the crackers. This morning she decided to try and run to the gate, leaking urine the whole way...lol.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Damfino, what beautiful pictures! And what an alarming story. Can you give us a hint as to location?


These were taken near the top of Uncompahgre Peak (14,320' elevation) near Lake City, CO. This was the last day of the NAPgA Rendezvous in June 2017.



HoosierShadow said:


> Wow Damfino those pictures are gorgeous, he is a beautiful goat, those pics belong in magazines!


Thanks! Some of these photos actually did get into magazines! I believe we had some in _Goat Tracks_ and in _Backcountry Llama_, which was at that time just switching over to _Pack Animal Magazine_. This was their way of introducing "other" pack animal species, so Finn got to grace the cover of that particular issue.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a doeling that was so friendly and trusting that she would jump up on top of their spool and then fall off, fully expecting you to catch her.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey, Norway, I hope you did not get any more pet until Yoho was there again! Ajabaja, bad behaviour! And yes, some of mine did, too. Maybe not lifting and throwing, but for sure biting ears rather hard.

Dear Finn ... 15 feet make around four and a half, or five meters, right? Like from the second floor window ...

Hm, another set of grey hairs? Maybe it is normal for a goat owner to have grey hair?

I have also learned the hard way never again to leave a barrel open. In my case it was half filled with water, and I only HAPPENED to see the kid jumping into it. Had I not happened to look that way exactly then ...


HoosierShadow said:


> Wow Damfino those pictures are gorgeous, he is a beautiful goat, those pics belong in magazines!


Yes, they do! I also think of the calendar I wish us to make ...

(For the moment I cannot remember any of all the things my goats did during my time as a goat herd.)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Finn and Sputnik are some awesome goats  - he was like...so this is my mountain humans, y'all go on down and praise all that is Finn.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

We have one doeling, Bobby, who stands out among the rest as being quit the acrobat. I can see one of the buck pens from my kitchen window. Well, one morning I peer out, and there is Bobby. She is not only in the buck's pen, but _she was standing in the bucks pellet feeder! _She looked like an tightrope walker. She even did a full 180 degree turn while up there.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thats awesome lol


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

My most recent story would be from Today.








So I still have the bottle triplets in the house. They get put in their cage area for the most part but I let them run around the entry when I am home and awake. Today, I walked into my pantry to grab a jar, dont even remember what it was for. I shut the pantry with me in it since I have rodent bait down and dont want my dogs or goats to eat it. I come out of the pantry and little Ms Brown Sugar was on top of my freezer! She jumped up onto a box, then the stool I sit on while feeding them, then up onto the freezer. Once I came out, she started yelling because she couldn't figure out how to get down. Silly little brat.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My gosh, I have so many of these darn stories, I believe I could write a book!

Mmhyronimus' story reminds me of when our first goat, Cuzco was a baby. I was in college and I boarded my horses and Cuzco at a professor's property. The professor took annual trips to Honduras with busloads of clothing for the poor which he stored in the hayloft of his barn between trips. I went up to feed horses one morning and disaster awaited me.

I walked into the barn to find all the clothes--boxes and boxes of them--burst open on the floor of the barn. The horses had pawed through the boxes, chewed on the clothes, pooped on them, and shredded a few unlucky items. I could not imagine how the boxes fell from the loft. The only way to get into the loft was the ladder, and the only animals that could climb it were the cats. I surmised that the cats must have gotten into a major fight and the boxes had been too close to the edge.

I was able to salvage most of the clothes, ran them down to the laundromat, and found some new boxes to put them in. I spent the afternoon lugging those heavy boxes up the ladder and stacking them neatly in the loft, making sure to place them as far from the edge as possible. I went outside to do some work and when I came back, there was another box on the floor! The cats were nowhere to be seen. How the heck was this happening?? The clothes had burst out of the box but I had just swept the cement floor so they weren't too dirty. Baby Cuzco watched innocently as I scooped the clothes back into the box, hoisted them up the ladder, then stepped outside.

A moment later I heard a scraping noise behind me followed by a "CRASH". I ran back into the barn to see Cuzco strutting proudly along the edge of the loft while the box I had just replaced was back on the floor! He wedged himself behind a second box, planted his little horns against the side, scooted it to the edge with great determination, and gleefully shoved it right over. His hackles were up and he held his head with that uniquely caprine air of cockiness that only goat owners know. Clearly he was enormously proud of himself!

I was flabbergasted. How did that darn goat get up there?? I didn't even know how to get him down! He was working on a third box when I remembered the horse grain. I fetched some out and shook it, eager to see how Cuzco managed that ladder. Well, he didn't use the ladder. He ran along the edge of the loft, jumped onto a flimsy windowsill shelf, then onto an old wooden trunk, and from there walked down a narrow, round beam that was lying crossways under the high shelf the trunk was sitting on.

How Cuzco discovered that obscure access point was beyond me, but at least the mystery of the clothing boxes was solved. I restored the boxes to the loft and lowered the slanted beam to the floor. Afterwards I was careful never to place anything near that high shelf that Cuzco could use as a launch pad. The last thing we needed was for him to start ambushing horses and people by purposely shoving boxes onto their heads!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Damfino said:


> but at least the mystery of the clothing boxes was solved.


That would have been so much fun to watch....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a large Douglas Fir log in my pasture which the goats like to jump on (obviously). Yesterday, my 4 Christmas kids were racing along the pasture to the log and one after another jumped up. I don't know why, but the last one forgot to jump and ran straight into the log head first. She seemed to be just fine - it was head first after all - but it was defiantly another "I can't believe you did that" moment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Maybe, one day, you might decide to write that book. A picturesque story book of memoirs. I would and do enjoy reading about your goat adventures. Pretty sure there are many others that really enjoy reading the stories you have posted.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Aw, thanks. 

I love animal stories too. James Herriot is my favorite. Maybe that's why I love writing about my goat adventures so much. James Herriot only had two goat stories, but one of them was really funny. Appropriately for a goat story, it starts out very memorably, "Disaster! Disaster! Disaster!"


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Aw, thanks.
> 
> I love animal stories too. James Herriot is my favorite. Maybe that's why I love writing about my goat adventures so much. James Herriot only had two goat stories, but one of them was really funny. Appropriately for a goat story, it starts out very memorably, "Disaster! Disaster! Disaster!"


Is that the one where the goats eats a pair of pants? I think that's the only one I know.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow Damfino those pictures are gorgeous, he is a beautiful goat, those pics belong in magazines! Of course my heart would have skipped a beat, and I would have been begging and pleading to get down off that ledge lol
> 
> I am always telling our goats 'I can't believe you did that.' I think it's a daily occurrence between being silly, too smart for their own good, being naughty or just being mean.
> Around a week ago we were out doing some work in the barn area, and the 3 Dec kids (Boer) were locked inside so they could eat. Usually they go in/out of the creep feeder as they want, but didn't want them running around the barn. The smaller doe must have climbed on top of the dog house we have in there, jumped on the wall and into the middle stall and jumped out. Not once, but 3 times lol. What a stinker! They are used to being in there, so I think she was just showing off!
> ...


(rofl) :funnytech:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

one of my "I cant believe you did that" stories:
When my buck was a youngster, and before he smelled, I would bring him on the porch with me and do whatever i needed to do while i could watch him and so he could get some energy out, playing with the cats (he loved the cats for some reason but they hated him!) 

anyways, we have a wood burning smoker on the back porch that has a grease trap attached to it, I ran inside really quick to grab something, hear a big CLANK, go outside, and see a little baby buckling COVERED with grease, and when the grease trap fell on him, it must have spooked him, because he was covered in grass, leaves, and twigs fro the yard! That was the day he got his first bath, and the last day i let him come up by the smoker ever again!! (doh)


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

This guy, he didn't have a sunbed on the beach long enough to fall asleep on the sand.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - hes like just catching some sun rays


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

One woman had to smuggle across the river wolf, goat and cabbage in the presence of a person not to cause each other harm, but if you leave the cabbage with the goat, the cabbage, the goat will eat, and if you leave the wolf with the goat, the wolf will eat the goat, the boat could only carry two items and the person, how can we get everyone to the other side?
(this photo doesn't belong to me)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Forget the wolf--who needs a wolf anyway? I say bring the goats and let them eat the cabbage for a snack on the way over. They would enjoy the cabbage more than I would, so it's a win for everybody. I have happy, well-fed goats and we get rid of an unwanted wolf!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariella said:


> Is that the one where the goats eats a pair of pants? I think that's the only one I know.


No, that was the other goat story. That story was more heartwarming than funny (although discovering that the thing choking the goat was the "summer drawers" she'd snatched off the clothesline was funny).

In the "Disaster!" story the goat got into the greenhouse and ate every single one of the man's prized hothouse tomatoes (293 of them!), leaving nothing but the "slender green stalks, naked and pathetic, still neatly tied to the canes that led up to the glass roof." The wife was afraid her husband would kill the goat so she called the vet. I love the last paragraph:

"I went over and had a look at the animal. It was bright-eyed and cheerful and clearly didn't require my services in any way. In fact, as I watched it began to nibble at a cabbage with obvious relish. As I say, I was sad for the Derricks, but I could not but look with admiration at any creature whose appetite was not satisfied by the consumption of two hundred and ninety-three tomatoes."


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariella said:


> Is that the one where the goats eats a pair of pants? I think that's the only one I know.


I only remember that one, and I am convinced that it has been combined by two separate stories. One with a goat that acidently tries to eat clothes from a drying string, and another with a little kid that gets its mouth opened - that is when they usually yell, which you can take advantage of by putting the nipple into the yelling mouth. Consider, how does anyone make any sound with fabric in the throat?

But Cuzco's work with the boxes made me laugh loudly - I have seen similar, though much more every-day-ly.

(The riddle with the cabbage is solved by the goat going to and fro several times. Very beautiful picture! - But, true enough, who needs the wolf?)


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

No wolf in any way, the tale will not work.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have another "I can't believe you did that!" story.

When Cuzco was an old goat (14 years and old enough to know better!), my husband Phil and I decided to have a campfire. Cuzco always loved campfires and would hover closely over all aspects of the operation. Well, one night it got him in trouble when he very nearly immolated himself by stealing the lit paper from under Phil's nose!

Phil crumpled up the paper for the campfire while Cuzco, as always, peered over his shoulder and micromanaged the operation. Phil pushed him away and proceeded to light the paper, thinking Cuzco had been fended off, and thinking that no goat would touch the paper once it was burning. He turned out to be wrong on both counts.

As soon as the paper went up in flames, Cuzco snatched it and took off across the yard and beyond Phil's reach. The paper continued to burn and Cuzco refused to drop it as flames engulfed his head. Phil was afraid Cuzco's hair would catch fire and that the falling embers might set our yard ablaze. The ridiculous animal finally came to his senses and dropped the fireball on the grass where Phil stomped it out, along with a few other smoldering spots where burning paper had dropped along Cuzco's flight path.

Cuzco's face was quite singed. All the hair was scorched from his nose and lips and the skin burnt shiny and black. He was obviously sore because he did not hang over the campfire as usual. He tried, but then he began licking his lips like the heat hurt them and he backed off and kept his distance for the rest of the evening. I rubbed aloe on his face for a few days afterwards. The burn did not dampen his appetite that evening, but over the next few days he went off-feed as the damaged skin cracked and peeled away, leaving painful raw spots.









All of the whiskers on Cuzco's muzzle, chin, and around his eyes were completely burnt off. His eyelashes and ear fringes were singed, and the hair on his cheeks was burnt brown and curly. But for all that, he seemed rather pleased with himself. 









We were not able to get a picture of the actual conflagration, but Phil was able to fix up a creditable image of what it looked like:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, and Cuzco's incineration did not dampen his love of music. He ventured back over to the fire as soon as Phil broke out the fiddle.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

oh poor Cuzco! Silly boy, but he seems like a good boy though!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

this is not an "I (as in me) cant believe you did that" but an "I (as in Letty) cant believe YOU (as in me) did that"
when Letty was a yearling, I gave her her first shot... it happened to be Ivermec witch burns, she was SOO mad at me, then I tried to confert her by sitting with and loving on her...this was the result...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









she fell asleep loving on me! she would not move!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

too sweet @spidy1


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Damfino why does cuzco only have one horn lol


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

One day, a guy named Martin was resting and eating on a small lawn, at some point he wanted more food and decided to turn to the restaurant waiter.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> @Damfino why does cuzco only have one horn lol


That is a whole other long story, and it involves three-year-old Cuzco, a loose dog, and a plunge off a 30-foot cliff onto a highway. He survived the fall, but it marked him for life. By golly, that goat sure had some crazy adventures in his fifteen years! And more lives than most cats. Believe it or not, that wasn't even his closest call.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> One day, a guy named Martin was resting and eating on a small lawn, at some point he wanted more food and decided to turn to the restaurant waiter.
> View attachment 148897


So, did the waiter serve anything nice?


Damfino said:


> That is a whole other long story, and it involves three-year-old Cuzco, a loose dog, and a plunge off a 30-foot cliff onto a highway. He survived the fall, but it marked him for life. By golly, that goat sure had some crazy adventures in his fifteen years! And more lives than most cats. Believe it or not, that wasn't even his closest call.


I begin to believe that Cuzco will be able to fill a book all by himself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Trollmor said:


> I begin to believe that Cuzco will be able to fill a book all by himself!


Uh, yes, he definitely could!

Here's another Cuzco story:

When Phil and I lived in town, Cuzco lived on a long chain in our backyard. We also had a young female cat named Patches at that time. Cuzco did not like Patches (or any other cat for that matter), but he sort of tolerated their presence for the most part. Phil and I were sitting in our dining room after lunch and looking out at the backyard through our sliding glass door. Cuzco was curled up in the grass near the back stoop with his back to us.

As Phil and I were sitting and talking, we saw two cats creep out from under a blanket that was hanging from the BBQ grill. Patches was "coming of age" and a neighbor's tom cat had come a-courting. Cuzco glared irritably over his shoulder as the two cats began frolicking and cavorting on the stoop. I could almost hear him muttering, "Get a room!"

The action heated up as Patches stretched out and Mr. Tomcat made his move. That's when Cuzco sprang into silent, furious action. As soon as the tom climbed on top of Patches, Cuzco leaped to his feet and smacked that young cad, tossing him clear across the porch!

Both cats panicked and streaked under the blanket while Cuzco settled back down on the grass with a satisfied look on his face. Phil and I laughed so hard we could barely breathe. We were only beginning to recover when the cats ventured back out from their hiding spot. This time Mr. Tomcat wasted no time. He leaped on top of Patches with a desperate gleam in his eye, as if determined to finish his job before Cuzco could intervene.

But no cat ever beat Cuzco to the draw! In the blink of an eye, our one-horned hero was back on his feet, wielding his weapon with deadly aim. Mr. Tomcat flew through the air and tumbled head-over-heels on the other side of the porch.

I could almost hear Cuzco shouting, "I WANT NO MORE CATS AROUND HERE!" as the terrified felines retreated.

Cuzco lay back down for his nap, satisfied that he had successfully extinguished the last spark of romance in the air. Meanwhile, Phil and I were about to die of laughter while also kicking ourselves that we did not film the whole thing. I have no doubt that video would have gone viral and probably could have won some awards. Then again, if I'd been filming I might not have been able to properly take in and fully enjoy the scene as it unfolded. Some things should not be missed!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Now we all have that film in our minds!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

We had a rooster who started trying to agitate the goats..well he'd run Bonnie around some and she'd jump and kick and such..well the Rooster tried it with Clyde...to which Clyde thought he was trying to breed lol...SO he chases the rooster blubbering and jumping lol. Haha Rooster dont try the goats anymore.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL!!! (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> So, did the waiter serve anything nice?I begin to believe that Cuzco will be able to fill a book all by himself!


Yes, of course, he was served all sorts of delicacies. As you can see, Martin is happy and smiling


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> Yes, of course, he was served all sorts of delicacies. As you can see, Martin is happy and smiling
> View attachment 149181


 Yes. And the young waiters apparently understand that the restaurant guest needs to have the treat presented to his nose rather than to his mouth, to be able to eat it: 

I love that hair on his forehead!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Yes. And the young waiters apparently understand that the restaurant guest needs to have the treat presented to his nose rather than to his mouth, to be able to eat it:
> 
> I love that hair on his forehead!


Young waiters act competently, this is a common phenomenon in Martin, at the beginning of a lovely look and a pleasant smell, then touch and eating.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

One winter, Martin was sledding children when Martin caught up with an Orthodox temple and a halo or something similar appeared over his head.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ReNat said:


> One winter, Martin was sledding children when Martin caught up with an Orthodox temple and a halo or something similar appeared over his head.
> View attachment 149185


ReNat, first of all the above picture is awesome it says "Russia" to me Brother. But Martin is an awesome looking goat man, I love the brow fur he has. Very awesome!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree, a very nice picture, ReNat! But what is a halo? The church dome?


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I agree, a very nice picture, ReNat! But what is a halo? The church dome?


The halo is what's above the angel's head.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL I think Troll was meaning where is at in the Picture, I took a look and i see his horns which make a circle but right about it i seem to see another one. lol im getting old and blind though


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="MadCatX,[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your appreciation. I think you and Martin could get along.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh yeahhh he looks like a good boy


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, yes, to get along with Martin is certainly VERY easy! And yes, I guessed that the halo was similar to what we here call a "gloria", but I still cannot see it in the photo.

Never mind, Martin is a very nice individual, so it is enough to see _him_!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Look at Martin's ears and horns. They form a circle above his head.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I love the tuft of fur of his goat eyes lol, hes a cool and smart boy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, THAT is what is meant! Haha, I never thought of Goat Martin making the halo himself! (doh)

Me too, I love Martin's hair in the forehead! Mine had such hair also, but only their first year. Then they began to be adult bucks, putting their scent all over everything, by rubbing their heads to all kinds of objects, wearing out the nice hair!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Man yeah lol Clyde loves to rub his "Stank" on folks.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hrm, hhrrmm, his _wonderful parfume_! That says "We Are Good Friends, And Now Everyone Sniffing On You Will Know It!!"


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Martin almost does not smell, I assure you, but that's not all the advantages of Martin, he still gives milk! As you are such a circulation, 365 days a year, so that.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

WOW, I have seen pics of a LaMancha buck milking, thats just cool! I have always wonderd what it tastes like, is it watery, creamy? I guess Im just weird LOL!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> WOW, I have seen pics of a LaMancha buck milking, thats just cool! I have always wonderd what it tastes like, is it watery, creamy? I guess Im just weird LOL!


One woman reported that she has buck gives milk until one liter in day. 365 liters a year, a good result. When Martin and I are away from home, we make the children porridge on Martin's milk. Milk usual, but some people assure that such milk very helpful specifically for men and their potency.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

interesting! now if I can get my paws on some...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I once had one, too. A maximum on one day of 0.9 liter in the end of summer, from the father of all the kids. But his teats were narrow and thin, obviously not meant for milking. I never tasted it.

But please help erase that nonsense of potency! Such beliefs have nearly made rhinos extinct, and cause lots of cruelty to rhinos and elephants!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

this is a pic I found online years ago, not mine...yes this is a breeding BUCK his name is Thrill they use him for AI
mg:


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

Lots of silly stories here. But has anyone else had a goat pee directly into their rubber boots?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ha Ha ha, yes I have, his name was Tiree a Kiko, my very first buck (I learned my lesson)


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> Ha Ha ha, yes I have, his name was Tiree a Kiko, my very first buck (I learned my lesson)
> View attachment 149623


It's happened to me 3 times with GIRLS! I'll get busy doing something and they like to hang out near me and squat down and the stream goes straight into the top of the boot. It's the worst walk back to the house.


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

Trollmor said:


> Aha, THAT is what is meant! Haha, I never thought of Goat Martin making the halo himself! (doh)
> 
> Me too, I love Martin's hair in the forehead! Mine had such hair also, but only their first year. Then they began to be adult bucks, putting their scent all over everything, by rubbing their heads to all kinds of objects, wearing out the nice hair!


Mine, too! Cute little curls as babies, but it doesn't last.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

adrienne said:


> Lots of silly stories here. But has anyone else had a goat pee directly into their rubber boots?


Not yet, only dogs ... But, I have a strong urge to step aside when a billy bends out his belly sideways ...

Beautiful bucks, whether they are yours or not!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So i have a bottle baby that my blue heeler stands and lets the bottle baby nurse on her. She has no milk. But I guess she misses her puppies nursing. I will try and get a picture of it at next feeding time.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Every year I usually have at least one buckling that likes to come up to you, stand over your foot, and proceed to pee directly onto it. Of course when this happens, I am never wearing my farm boots. :bonk:

Oh and there have been countless times where a goat will poop into my boot top. Not fun getting those little berries out! (doh)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> Not fun getting those little berries out! (doh)


Is it more fun to keep them there? :hide::hide:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday I tried a new saddle and set of panniers on my big packgoat, Sputnik. Sputnik loves having a job and was so thrilled when I placed the saddle on his back that I decided to leave it on him when we went for our daily walk. Finn was not pleased! All his hair stood up and he started hitting Sputnik and then working his horns under the saddle straps to try to pull it off. Finn then tried tugging the straps with his teeth. I had to chase Finn away so Sputnik could walk in peace. This sort of thing has never happened before when both boys were saddled. I really think Finn was super jealous that Sputnik got to wear the saddle!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is the picture of goat trying to nurse off my heeler.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SOOO cute!!! I am collecting pics of baby goaties doing that!!! I have a few... if you want to see (I don't have a dog big enough so there not mine)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Yesterday I tried a new saddle and set of panniers on my big packgoat, Sputnik. Sputnik loves having a job and was so thrilled when I placed the saddle on his back that I decided to leave it on him when we went for our daily walk. Finn was not pleased! All his hair stood up and he started hitting Sputnik and then working his horns under the saddle straps to try to pull it off. Finn then tried tugging the straps with his teeth. I had to chase Finn away so Sputnik could walk in peace. This sort of thing has never happened before when both boys were saddled. I really think Finn was super jealous that Sputnik got to wear the saddle!


No! This is not TRUE!!! (rofl)


----------

